# Classic Photos from the 1984-85 Coors Classic



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I didn't appreciate enough it then.......

http://www.rbaction.net/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=100&cid=2493


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Neat pictures. Hard to believe that if it returned Longo could probably come back and be in the leaders jersey again over 25 years later.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

Hard to believe 1984 was that long ago, seems like yesterday.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice helmets!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Grewal, Carpenter, Phinney and Keifel still live in Colorado and most of them are very active in cycling yet.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Not to highjack the thread, but to contribute more to the topic... Here is an awesome color gallery of the Coors Classic by stages http://homepage3.nifty.com/mazken/


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's another one:


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

lol, dude i remember that stage where kevin costner won the day.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Have the 86 poster on the wall right behind me. Great stuff.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats killer. And to think, thay managed on steel bikes, downtube shifters and only 12 gears (give or take). Killer pics thanks for posting.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

great pics. Put Contador on one of those steel frame bikes and see how he does ;-)....Im sure he would still win...


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

A from Il said:


> Thats killer. And to think, thay managed on steel bikes, downtube shifters and only 12 gears (give or take). Killer pics thanks for posting.


Most likely it was 9 or below. 


This just goes to show that it has just about nothing to do with the bike but all to do with the legs


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

!

https://homepage3.nifty.com/mazken/stage02/images/8701.jpg


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

roadie92 said:


> great pics. Put Contador on one of those steel frame bikes and see how he does ;-)....Im sure he would still win...


I think the guy in those pics with the #8 on his jersey might have proved otherwise... :wink:


----------

